# synchronisation itunes ipad wifi



## vik75 (14 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir,

je cherche à tester la nouveauté de cet ios 5 à savoir le fait de synchroniser itunes et l 'ipad en Wifi...or je n y arrive pas, j'ai bien coché la case " synchroniser cet ipad en wifi", je clique sur appliquer, cela synchronise et dès que j'enlève le cable le nom de mon idevice disparait de la barre latérale d'itunes....donc impossible d'envoyer par exemple un morceau de musique d'itunes via le wifi sur mon ipad....

en fait,lorsque je  branche le cable, là mon idevice apparait dans itunes et lorsque je vais dans le menu general de mon ipad et dans la rubrique " "synchronisation itunes wifi" là je peux taper sur " le gros boutons" de synchronisation" car sinon j'ai " la synchronisation reprendra lorsque " nom pc " sera disponible"...



que me conseillez vous ? réinstaller itunes ?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h26 ----------

je précise que j'ai un PC....car j'ai lu que cela ne fonctionnerait qu' avec des macs...enfin bref, perdu sur le coup...


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

Je ne pensais pas que ça pouvait être différent avec un PC. Sur Mac, je n'ai pas de problème pour la synchro wifi. Par contre pour la synchro, j'ai toujours laissé mon ipad branché sur le secteur. Il se synchronise quand il est verrouillé.Je viens de regarder plus en détail. Quand il n'est pas branché, il apparaît dans Itunes. J'ai pu transférer un album par wifi en même temps que je tape ce post.


----------



## nico0319 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, tu branches ton Ipad sur ton PC, la dans itunes tu as ton Ipad a gauche et a droite le résumé, tu cliques en bas du résumé "synchroniser avec cet Ipad en wifi", tu fermes Itunes et tu relances, voila voila

nico


----------



## Trudo (15 Octobre 2011)

De toute facon l'interet est limite car il faut brancher l'iDevice sur secteur. Alors, auatnt le brancher sur l'ordinateur et avoir une synchronisation plus rapide. Apple aurait du faire un systeme qui analyse le niveau de la batterie et synchronise ou pas en fonction de ce niveau et du volume de donnees a transferer.


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Octobre 2011)

Chez moi, les apps, musique, podcasts (je n'ai essayé qu'avec ça) peuvent se synchroniser en wifi sans que je sois branché sur secteur. Il suffit de faire un changement dans Itunes de cliquer sur appliquer et ça se synchronise.


----------



## PHILTI (15 Octobre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Chez moi, les apps, musique, podcasts (je n'ai essayé qu'avec ça) peuvent se synchroniser en wifi sans que je sois branché sur secteur. Il suffit de faire un changement dans Itunes de cliquer sur appliquer et ça se synchronise.



Je suis perdu.
Au final, l'iPad doit :
- être branché sur secteur,
- connecté au même réseau wifi que le Mac,
- iTunes sur le Mac ouvert ?
- iPad locké ?

Cela fait beaucoup de paramètres non ?

PH


----------



## Cédric74 (15 Octobre 2011)

Je branche mon Ipad et je laisse faire, c'est plus simple comme ça.


----------



## plongeurninja (16 Octobre 2011)

ca fonctionne maintenant que j'ai nettoyé mon pc avec ccleaner , ça a dût nettoyer un vieux fichier ou une clé itunes qui parasiter la connexion . J'ai aussi exclu itunes dans mon parefeu


----------



## Cédric74 (16 Octobre 2011)

plongeurninja a dit:


> ca fonctionne maintenant que j'ai nettoyé mon pc avec ccleaner , ça a dût nettoyer un vieux fichier ou une clé itunes qui parasiter la connexion . J'ai aussi exclu itunes dans mon parefeu


Là ça devient trop PC pour moi


----------



## agenda88 (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
je cherchais moi aussi une réponse à pourquoi la sync wifi ne se lancait pas (et j'avais le message "la synchronisation reprendra ... bla bla bla

Après avoir coché la case dans itunes.. il suffit de fermer et relancer Itunes !
(en tout sur Win7

tout fonctionne bien maintenant

Cheers


----------

